# زين شحن شهر عليك وشهرعلينا



## tjarksa (26 أكتوبر 2011)

- زين شحن جديدة رصيد 35 ريال 
- امكانيه تحديثها بأسمك 
- استقبال حتى 6اشهر 
- افضل باقه شهر عليك وشهر علينا


السعر 60 ريال للرقم وللرقمين 100 . 
0599335293
0596359944
0599265188
0599540966
0598977533
0599071994
0598866128
________________________________

للتواصل على الخاص او للزائر الاتصال على 
0532118211


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: زين شحن شهر عليك وشهرعلينا*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: زين شحن شهر عليك وشهرعلينا*

مووفق بندر


----------

